# Monitor problem



## Shane

Hey,

I have this monitor:

22" Belinea 0 Display LCD 5ms

http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=18486&category_id=364&manufacturer_id=0

this past week i have not been able to turn the monitor off while the pc is running like usualy if im downloading and i want to go out i will leave my pc running but just turn off the monitor but i cant because when i press the monitors power button i get a message on the screen that says:



> "Power button locked"




Any help appreciated.


----------



## cohen

Sounds like it is a problem with the button on the inside of the monitor. 

So you might have to open it up and have a look or buy a new one.


----------



## TFT

It's not a problem with the button it's a feature to stop accidently turning the monitor off. This is set in the OSD menu which can also be locked.


----------



## Shane

TFT said:


> It's not a problem with the button it's a feature to stop accidently turning the monitor off. This is set in the OSD menu which can also be locked.



wheres that OSD menu mate i have no clue.

i dont know why its locked because i havnt been messing about with any of my monitors buttons or anything.

it just wouldnt switch off since Monday


----------



## TFT

Try these options, they are'nt for your LCD and the wording/symbols may be different but may unlock your buttons, if not try a few combinations, you get the idea.

Option 1: OSD lock - all 4 buttons are locked except the "POWER"
button. Press and hold the "MENU" and ">" buttons for 3
seconds to lock the buttons. Repeat this step to unlock.

Option 2: OSD & Power button lock - all 5 buttons including the
"POWER" button are locked. Press and hold the "MENU"
and "<" buttons for 3 seconds to lock all 5 buttons. Repeat
this step to unlock.


----------



## Shane

compleatly forgot about this post, itried turning my monitor off just and got the damn message again.

this worked...



> "MENU"
> and "<" buttons for 3 seconds



tks so much man


----------

